# To Dlc Or Not?



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Chaps opinions please to DLC or not?


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

That's not an easy one... to have titanium or DLC black... Well, I personally don't care much for titanium (especialy the way it feels but that's besides the point) so I would say yey.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

bry1975 said:


> Chaps opinions please to DLC or not?


I think I'd let the owner decide.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Please no no no, if the owners watching this thread, please don't.. That's a classic dive watch and will be ruined if messed with... Buy a Seiko 1000m instead.

In fact, sell me the Citizen to save it.. Please.


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Don't like black cases period so not for me.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Thanks lads.

I will mention your interest to the owner Jason the guy initially wanted to chuck it. :lol:

Bry


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Please do!


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

The Scottish owner has used her for over 1000 dives she is now retired from diving.

Bry


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

The watch as it is is nice but after getting the case I bought from you DLC IT!!! It would look awesome!


----------



## Big_bazza99 (Mar 29, 2011)

New to the forum, what does DLC mean please?


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Big_bazza99 said:


> New to the forum, what does DLC mean please?


Diamond-like Carbon finish, like this:










I think that Citizen would look good in DLC, particularly with that bezel insert, but if it's a rare or collectible vintage model, tell the owner that to change it would be to diminish it. But hell, it's his/her watch.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Can't help but agree with Jase. That watch is far too important to **** around with!


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Thanks for your opinions chaps it was only really an idea the Citz is a LOVELY watch am tempted to buy her meself! :lol:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Oi! First dibs


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Love these!

Really hope it doesnt get messed about with :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Big_bazza99 (Mar 29, 2011)

David Spalding said:


> Big_bazza99 said:
> 
> 
> > New to the forum, what does DLC mean please?
> ...


Wow, that looks really good - how is the finish applied? Thanks, PAul


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Big_bazza99 said:


> Wow, that looks really good - how is the finish applied? Thanks, PAul


Look here


----------

